# My First Vintage Receiver...



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I felt that I had to take pics of my first vintage piece before it heads out to inner sound tomorrow morning:























































I'm loving this piece! It's even got the "2" bulb(s) not working and I still am enamored with it. My wife was complaining that she had to haul it inside...a 4'11" woman hauling in something that's half her size. The beast weighs 50 lbs...

She said she was waiting for Chrissy, Janet, and Jack to walk in the house to the Three's Company theme.


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

That is some classic heavy metal construction. Is that mid-late 70s vintage, made in Japan? Does it play to Quadrophonic recorded music?

Kenreau


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful receiver! I just picked up some old Pioneer gear myself. Love the vintage high quality units.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm having the repair shop confirm, but I think this was made in 1973. Yes, it is a Japanese piece. It's a four channel receiver and it has an early form of sound processing that changes the phasing on the channels.

I'm trying to pick up a Sansui AU-7500 amplifier to use on the pre-outs for this and really turn it into a tuner. There are several project speakers that I'm working with. One is a pair of floorstanders and the other is a pair of monitors that I still have to fabricate. I have the speakers and the crossover components for it...

Right now I'm working on acoustic panels for my company's board room. I'll have to put those up when I finish. They're SO easy to make...I dunno why anyone would actually pay a premium for them.

Hey Kenreau, where are you in Portland?


----------



## cancontrol (Mar 10, 2011)

looks sweet


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

sqcomp said:


> I'm having the repair shop confirm, but I think this was made in 1973. Yes, it is a Japanese piece.  It's a four channel receiver and it has an early form of sound processing that changes the phasing on the channels.
> 
> I'm trying to pick up a Sansui AU-7500 amplifier to use on the pre-outs for this and really turn it into a tuner. There are several project speakers that I'm working with. One is a pair of floorstanders and the other is a pair of monitors that I still have to fabricate. I have the speakers and the crossover components for it...
> 
> ...


I think we must have similar stereophile obsessions...those Sansui's are classic. Do you know of Audiogon? EchoAudio gets some nice stuff in. I also made my acoustical room treatments this past summer. Some wall panels and superchunks in the corners. I've got some rockwool left over if you need some misc. pieces. 

I'm in NW Portland, close to St.Vincents and work downtown in NE between the Rose Garden and Lloyd Center. We should do lunch or something, I would really like to check out your car audio system for inspiration. Shoot me a pm if you like.

Kenreau


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Can you guys provide some information about making your own acoustic wall panelling? I'm trying to create a soundroom from the new equipment I have. Pioneer SA-7800 integrated amplifier with matchin Pioneer TX-7800 tuner. I'm working on building enclosures for my Mark Audio Alpair 10.2 drivers and believe that the Super Pencil box plans from Mark's website will be just right for the drivers. The wall panelling would be perfect for my small room.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow I have a sansui g-6000 DC powered vintage receiver in my basement. Powers up and plays, but I got noise out of one pot. Wanna get it repaired and use as a main 2way listening room. Was wondering if I can use the tape in out to use as a preamplifier... I want a pair of Carver AL-III or a pair of amazings. Let me know if the repair shop you use is good.


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

manish said:


> Wow I have a sansui g-6000 DC powered vintage receiver in my basement. Powers up and plays, but I got noise out of one pot. Wanna get it repaired and use as a main 2way listening room. Was wondering if I can use the tape in out to use as a preamplifier... I want a pair of Carver AL-III or a pair of amazings. Let me know if the repair shop you use is good.


Those are really nice vintage pieces. The build quality throughout the early to mid 1970's, made in Japan, was stellar on their upper end models. To save on shipping, I recall there is a vintage repair tech guy in the midwest that speciailizes in restoration/repairs. Do a google search for vintage Marantz and Sansui receivers and tuners and you will get a handful of sites of enthusiasts (similar to this one, but on a smaller scale).

In addition to the Carvers, Klipsch made some really great speakers in that same era that work perfect together (very efficeint, horns, balanced well with the older/warmer style receiver sound). Heresy, Corner Horns, La Scalla. With some xover & wire swaps outs, they are hard to beat.

Kenreau


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

CulinaryGod said:


> Can you guys provide some information about making your own acoustic wall panelling? I'm trying to create a soundroom from the new equipment I have. Pioneer SA-7800 integrated amplifier with matchin Pioneer TX-7800 tuner. I'm working on building enclosures for my Mark Audio Alpair 10.2 drivers and believe that the Super Pencil box plans from Mark's website will be just right for the drivers. The wall panelling would be perfect for my small room.



There are a number of DIY build threads at these sites;

The Acoustics Circle

Dedicated Theater Design & Construction - AVS Forum


If you want to get school'd, or buy some materials or finished products, check these out;
Acoustic Treatment and Soundproofing for High End Audio Applications
Acoustic Treatment and Design for Recording Studios and Listening Rooms
GIK Acoustics. Acoustic Panels and Bass Traps.
Rives Audio Home page
DIY Bass Traps - kits & Acoustic Panels: Ready Acoustics

Most of these firms will model your room and make specific recommendations for a small fee (of free) if you buy from them. Its something you need to evaluate and determine if your room is a classic textbook treatment, or if you have a number of issues that need some engineering/modeling to solve (odd room shapes, vaulted ceilings, windows, open floor plans, square rooms, etc.)

My 2 cents summary is to just focus on all 1st reflection points and tri-corners. Build panels a mininum of 3" thick, 4" is ideal. Absorbtion is generally better than diffusion unless your room has accoustic issues. 

I bought several bales of rock wool insulation, built 1x4 frames with wood base molding and wrapped them in speaker grill cloth that matched the room color. It's relatively inexpensive if you've got the time, skills and tools. The sound quality improvements with an acoustically treated room are worth their weight in gold (or gas). Far more value than money spent on buying another black stereo box to supposedly upgrade.

Kenreau


----------

